# Normal distributino as a trendline



## Caro-121 (Feb 6, 2013)

How can I use Normal distribution as a trendline in Excel?


----------



## shg (Feb 6, 2013)

No, but there may be another way to do whatever you're trying to do.


----------



## Caro-121 (Feb 8, 2013)

shg said:


> No, but there may be another way to do whatever you're trying to do.



Do you know how I can do it?


----------



## shg (Feb 8, 2013)

If what you mean is to plot a normal distribution with the same mean and SD of your sample data, then

o The Average function gives the mean

o The STDEV function gives the deviation

Then you can make a list of x values that span your data at some regular interval, use NORMDIST() to get the PDF of the distribution in an adjacent column, and add that as a new series to your chart.


----------

